

Ask HN: Which CDN do you recommend for my application? - fleclerc

Hi,<p>I have a website project that would need the use of a good - yet affordable - CDN. My project is about storing, viewing and sharing videos. My needs are the following:<p>- multi TB of data storage (in the long run as content is uploaded by users)<p>- Analytics<p>- API (manipulate the site library, upload, etc... and access to analytics)<p>I did a quick search and found Limelight Network that covers all my needs and then some - they have an explicit solution for video distribution, but pricing is not available and I expect they are on the expensive side of things.<p>Do you know a CDN that fits the bill?<p>If you are using a CDN right now I would like to read about your experience.<p>Thanks!
======
getdavidhiggins
I use MaxCDN

[http://www.maxcdn.com/](http://www.maxcdn.com/)

They cater for everything you asked for in your post. APIs, Video streaming,
Analytics, etc.

~~~
fleclerc
I checked them out. The reports API doesn't cover my needs - I need to have
statistics on a file by file basis. Thanks for the feedback tough!

